# Anyone ordered from Steamcomusic.com?



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

They are based in Winnipeg and distribute Avatar cabs. I going to get one of their 2x12 vintage series cabs. I would like to hear your comments.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Do a search for them on here - there've been a couple of threads. I bought an Avatar 2x12 from them and was very happy with the transaction.


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

I ordered a WGS vet30 from them, very good experience overall.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr. (Aug 15, 2009)

*Would order again*

I didn't get anything big, just grill cloth and tolex,
but the communication was good and packing was great.
Even kept me posted about a back order.
bob


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting this thread 

I really should have bought a custom Avatar 412 4 years ago when they cost less!!!


----------



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

Well you are correct with fast response times. Unfortunately the response is that they are not currently selling Avatar anymore. 

Rather they are selling Voltage cabs. They seem to be their own brand but quality built as well. I was told the website will be updated soon.

Does anyone have any info on the Voltage cabs? I am intersted in the Avatar Vintage type 2x12 (marshall blues breaker/bogner 2x12 style). 

Thanks for the responses.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c320/gibsonplayer/008-3.jpg


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought I read somewhere (maybe on here? ) that Dave at Avatar will now ship directly to Canada?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

MGP141 said:


> Well you are correct with fast response times. Unfortunately the response is that they are not currently selling Avatar anymore.
> 
> Rather they are selling Voltage cabs. They seem to be their own brand but quality built as well. I was told the website will be updated soon.
> 
> ...


I spoke with my brother Kevin (co-owner of steamco) today. They are about to do a major update of their website. They did send a mass emailing out when they launched the Voltage line a short time ago. I have encouraged him to rejoin here as a dealer (they were at one time some years back). You are correct that they no longer offer Avatar. The do have the Canadian exclusive distributorship on the Warehouse Guitar Speakers, which are a very well respected, well priced, American made Celestion clones.

The Voltage cabs are available in 2x12 and 4x12, either empty or with speakers of your choice. Sorry, I don't have all the specifics. They have a removable partial-back plate. Ultimately they hope to offer 2 lines, as described above will be the mainstream but there will be a 'budget' line without the removable back and possibly other differences. The cabs are locally made in a Winnipeg cabinetry shop, to very high standards of both materials (I want to say void-free Baltic birch ply) and workmanship.

I think their new logo is cool, can't wait to see what you all think. I'll be getting a 2x12 myself very shortly.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's cool stuff, Keto! are the 212's and 412's fully closed-back? You said partial-back plate, but I know a lot of guys want closed-back cabs.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Fully closed, but with a removable partial backplate. It's not exactly 1/2 back, I forget what proportion he told me, more like 1/3 I believe. So the cabs are convertible, from closed to open back.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

I've been hearing about these Voltage cabs for a few months....Any pics?


----------



## Chorduroy (Feb 10, 2008)

From the mass e-mail I got from Steamco, I think the cabs look awesome:



> Good News Canada!
> 
> We are extremely proud to introduce a brand new line of Canadian made guitar cabinets available exclusively here at Steamco Music: introducing the VOLTAGE Guitar Cabinets! Built using only the finest materials/joinery methods available and loaded with your choice of Warehouse Guitar Speakers, Eminence speakers and select Celestion models. As well, all models will be available unloaded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks, I'm interested to see their pricing once they hit the market.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They are available now, give them a call or drop them a line for pricing.


----------



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been in quite the email convo with Kevin. The cabs do look great and are reasonably priced for some good Canadian made cabinetry. It sounds like they will have good solid metal recessed tube handles and dual recessed jacks on the back. The back sounds like it splits into 3 pieces for whichever configuration you desire as far as opened, partially opened, or closed. 

Now I have the tough decision of making up my mind. The cab I had my mind set on....but ordering it from the States (Avatar Vintage 2x12). Or an awesome Canadian cab (It is smaller and seems like it will be more expensive over all)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

new line looks good!


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

*Steamco Music*

I have ordered a Voltage 2x12 loaded with Warehouse Alnicos to go with my Matamp First Lady. My experience with Steamco over the months has been great (I was bugging them before they had even built the first one). Kevin always gets back to me right away with answers to my questions.

Check back here in a week or so for a report plus photos.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Unauthorized by steamco, but here are a few cab pics:


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

I've ordered a 4x12 and a 2x12 from them, with no problem on their end. FedEx, however... :sport-smiley-002:

They left the 4x12 outside, in the snow and in plain view. As for the 2x12, they tried to deliver it only once, even though their policy was 3 tries. I had come back early from work not to miss the delivery guy, only to have to go back in town and get the cab from them. I was fuming. But... kkjwpw

Yeah... SteamCo is fine.


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

My Voltage 2x12 just arrive this morning. It was packed extremely well. It has a pair of the Warehouse Black and Blue 15w Alnicos. I bought it to go with my low powered Matamp so I can't testify as to how it would sound with anything else. So far, it sounds great. I have tried it with a couple of pedals (MXR Distortion+, Pete Cornish NG-2) and it takes them well. 

I look forward to breaking it in.

Thanks Steamco!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just ordered some V30's from them, easy to deal with and should be here within 2 days...Probably Monday..


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

How much do voltage cabs run? 2x12 or 4x12? With Celestions ideally.


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

KujaSE said:


> How much do voltage cabs run? 2x12 or 4x12? With Celestions ideally.


Give them a call and ask. I believe that an unloaded 2x12 is $349. Celestions can range from $125 - $375 each, depending on whether it's a Greenback, V30, G12H or an Alnico Gold.

(204) 237-4299
[email protected]


----------



## poolboy (Nov 25, 2009)

That pic looks great Patrickh.. My 2x12 should be arriveing in a couple of days.. going to put my traynor ysr-1 through it. Can't wait !!!!!!
I will keep you all posted on how everything turns out but my dealings with steamco has been nothing but professional.. Seems like a bunch of great guys.


----------



## poolboy (Nov 25, 2009)

Well my cab arrived in good shape, packed up very well. Thanks Brent from Steamco. Thought i would take the back off and look inside, also to make sure it was what i was told it was made out of, and yup good and solid. I'm impressed at how well it is put together. you never know when you order online.
Took it to rehersal today and mic'ed it and it sounded great. Still needs to be worked in but time will tell on how good the wgs speakers are. Over all im very happy. Think i will order a couple more speakers for my classic 50. Sorry i never took a pic of my set up but i put my traynor yrs-1 on top off the new voltage cab and it looks great .


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm from Winnipeg, and have also been in contact with Steamco. Very nice guys indeed. I was invited down to check out some of the cabs, but haven't taken the drive over to their house. 
I was looking into getting either a 1x12 or 2x12. I believe they said the price of a loaded 1x12 was $450. I'm sure they are of great build quality, but I can get a Orange PPC1x12 at L&M for the same price. I guess I kind of expected the price to be lower than a top shelf brand of cab that is made and imported from England. Steamco makes these cabs approx. 20 minutes away from my house. So am I wrong in thinking that they should be a lower price than an Orange cab? 
I really like the look of this new line, and like the thought of owning a hometown product, so I'm somewhat torn.


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

JSX/6505 said:


> I'm from Winnipeg, and have also been in contact with Steamco. Very nice guys indeed. I was invited down to check out some of the cabs, but haven't taken the drive over to their house.
> I was looking into getting either a 1x12 or 2x12. I believe they said the price of a loaded 1x12 was $450. I'm sure they are of great build quality, but I can get a Orange PPC1x12 at L&M for the same price. I guess I kind of expected the price to be lower than a top shelf brand of cab that is made and imported from England. Steamco makes these cabs approx. 20 minutes away from my house. So am I wrong in thinking that they should be a lower price than an Orange cab?
> I really like the look of this new line, and like the thought of owning a hometown product, so I'm somewhat torn.


Well, Orange makes those cabs by the hundreds and the ones sold in North America are made in Kentucky. It's very likely they have lowered their cost through methods of manufacturing at high volume. 

Steamco is a few guys making them one at a time. 

Once you factor in the the mass produced cost plus freight plus duty for the Orange cab, I would think you are better off paying the same price for something by local, friendly, hardworking Canadians.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

patrickh said:


> Well, Orange makes those cabs by the hundreds and the ones sold in North America are made in Kentucky. It's very likely they have lowered their cost through methods of manufacturing at high volume.
> 
> Steamco is a few guys making them one at a time.
> 
> Once you factor in the the mass produced cost plus freight plus duty for the Orange cab, I would think you are better off paying the same price for something by local, friendly, hardworking Canadians.


Thanks for your insight on the situation. 
I'm a bit shocked that N.American market Oranges cabs are made in the U.S. though. The back of the cab in question says Made in England.
From the pictures Steamco sent me, I did notice that the Voltage 1x12 is oversized with a slanted baffle, so that is a plus for me.


----------



## patrickh (Mar 10, 2009)

JSX/6505 said:


> Thanks for your insight on the situation.
> I'm a bit shocked that N.American market Oranges cabs are made in the U.S. though. The back of the cab in question says Made in England.
> From the pictures Steamco sent me, I did notice that the Voltage 1x12 is oversized with a slanted baffle, so that is a plus for me.


From the Orange website I found this:



Orangeamps.com said:


> FAQ: Where are the amps manufactured?
> Orange tube amplifiers and cabinets are built in Essex, England. USA distributed Orange cabinets are built in Kentucky, USA. Crush Series Orange amplifiers are built in China.


If they are shipping the ones for the Canadian market from England, and not importing them from the U.S., then why not ship them all from the U.K? I have a feeling that Canada gets them from the U.S. distributors. If someone on the board knows better, please feel free to correct me.

I any event, I have to admit that I thought about buying an Orange or Matamp cab but in the end didn't care for the V30s in the Orange cabs and the Matamp cabs, while super nice, were out of my price range when loaded with alnico 12's.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

patrickh, thanks for the conformation on that. 

Has anyone here ordered, or expressed interest in the Voltage 1x12 ? 
I'm really liking the thought of a black cab with a tan grill cloth for my Blackstar HT-5. I'm undecided on a speaker type though (?)


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I want clarify that I checked my old emails, and the Steamco quoted price for a loaded Voltage 1x12 was $399, not the above price I stated. 
Thanks,


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

The new website with all the details is finally up. www.voltageamps.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

make sure you check out the gallery, particularly bottom left....quite an endorsement if Peters is using one :smile:


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

keto said:


> make sure you check out the gallery, particularly bottom left....quite an endorsement if Peters is using one :smile:


I believe James was actually assisting with the design of the prototypes. He mentioned that they were working on these back when he was building my amp.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

He was in fact _not_ part of the design process, he is however currently (no pun intended) wiring up the input panels. Even something as basic as that is unique when done by him!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If I could get enough for my 412, I'd love to try the VB412 w/ british leads.

Damn that's nice!


----------



## bussche (Nov 21, 2009)

I ordered a couple of Warehouse speakers from Steamco recently and since I live in Winnipeg I opted to pick them up rather than have them shipped. The guys at Steamco were super helpful and very accommodating considering I picked up the product at well after what would normally be considered "regular business hours." I plan to look to them first next time I need speakers.


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

Very cool site. I must admit the product looks really, really well made. 

I'm on the lookout for a 2x12 however the VB is still a little out of my budget... I'll be interested to see the "S" series, could be what I've been waiting for.

Anyone have an idea how much less the "S" will be compared to the Deluxe / "VB"?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> He was in fact _not_ part of the design process, he is however currently (no pun intended) wiring up the input panels. Even something as basic as that is unique when done by him!


I stand corrected!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

That info is so secret even we don't know... (-: Seriously we hope to knock off a at least 20% while still using the same materials. I'll be happy if we can do that and still produce a bullet proof cab. It will be more "standardized" and have a couple less options.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think most musicians in Canada appreciate what you guys are doing - Thanks!


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I for one applaud the choice of being able to get a cab with Marshall style grill cloth. I have one of the vintage Avatar 4x12's which I ordered through Steamco and their service was top notch. Marshall style jute grill cloth was not an option at that time and to be honest, I really do hear a difference sonically between that and other grill cloth types. I swear that Marshall style grill cloth helps kill some of the ear shattering highs and the fizzies. Anyone else notice this or am I going insane? I never play my amp anymore without being mic'ed up and listening through a mixer.Wish I could. I think at some point I will be getting another cab from voltage.


----------



## JamesPeters (Feb 2, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> He was in fact _not_ part of the design process, he is however currently (no pun intended) wiring up the input panels. Even something as basic as that is unique when done by him!


Thanks for the kind words. 

And yes, I had nothing to do with the designs other than bugging Brent and Kevin while they were designing the cabs. Brent and I discussed a bunch of details but I don't recall any aspects of cab design on which he wasn't already up to speed.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Just ordered a Warehouse Guitar Speaker (Reaper 30) from Steamco. Their service is very friendly and efficient, prices cheaper than if I'd bought direct from the US factory. I'd recommend 'em...:smile:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Esoterik,late to the party here but we finally have the Voltage S series together. The cabs look great and sound awesome, all the details/pricing are on the site. We are very happy with the way these have turned out and have met our objective of producing and excellent quality cab that is very affordable. We will start building the first run next week, finally!


----------

